# Smoker Stand



## smokinbarrles (Jan 30, 2019)

hi all,

Starting this thread to get inspired to build one myself. Just thought id ask and hopefully get some good ideas i didnt think of. Im pretty handy when it comes to building and fabricating.
Post what ya got!!


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 30, 2019)

I guess my first question is how much meat are you trying to smoke?  How big a unit are you thinking about?


----------



## PAS (Jan 30, 2019)

What smoker do you have?


----------



## smokinbarrles (Jan 30, 2019)

oh duh. i have an MES140


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 30, 2019)

I went cheap and easy.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Added flip up shelf in front to hold rack since pic taken.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Jan 30, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I went cheap and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! i was thinking something very similar, except maybe boxing in with a door. But that could prevent me from doing a mailbox mod down the road...hmmmm


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 30, 2019)

I think the one I liked the most was a converted Porcelain Steel refrigerator.
But I've spent my life with one sort or another of an electric smoker. Just easiest to control.
When I began smoking bacon, I realized the need for more hanging room.
God Provides, and someone near me had a defunct MES 40 to give away. My Inkbird PID has a new home and purpose, running the "40".
These MES smokers are the first I ever had (Besides the fridge) that are insulated.
I'm more of a cold/warm smoker than an outdoor oven that can smoke guy. So my wants are toward that end.
After my first smoke with a new MES 30, I began building it into the smoker I wanted. In retrospect, I could have gotten an analog electric, and built on a PID and been happy. But I went one step up and have a good all around smoker for my methods.
Then the MES 40 fell in my lap. Perfect! Has the size and height to hang slabs of bacon inside it.
If you want an insulated box to work with, that has heating built into it, for a low price, then the MES series is a good start.
I was turning away from a long time with a Bradley Smoke generator. They priced themselves off my market, and had to be ordered (No local source).
So I eventually gravitated to an AMNPS, Pellet fuel (Available everywhere around me), and highly modified MES smokers.
After 50 years of DIY and casual smoking, I'm capable now of a variety of smoking options.
To me, it was better than building my own.


----------



## DrewJ (Jan 30, 2019)

I was lucky enough to grab an old cart used for transparency projectors in the school I work at. Fits the MES 30 perfectly, was free, and I saved from the landfill. The wheels are nice too.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2019)

Made this one out of an old char griller off set . Works great for me . I just took the hight I wanted the controller at and subtracted down to get the table height .


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 30, 2019)

I built these for my 30's. Lots of storage space, a work surface, and room for the mailbox mod. Mobile as well.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 30, 2019)

I can't find a good pic so these will have to do, I have a MES30 with a mailbox mod on the bottom shelf.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Jan 30, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> View attachment 386837
> 
> 
> I built these for my 30's. Lots of storage space, a work surface, and room for the mailbox mod. Mobile as well.



those are nice love the storage aspect. and indoor smoking...sweet!


----------



## smokinbarrles (Jan 30, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I think the one I liked the most was a converted Porcelain Steel refrigerator.
> But I've spent my life with one sort or another of an electric smoker. Just easiest to control.
> When I began smoking bacon, I realized the need for more hanging room.
> God Provides, and someone near me had a defunct MES 40 to give away. My Inkbird PID has a new home and purpose, running the "40".
> ...



sonnyE,

i have the smoker already. unmodified at the moment..its pretty new. so far im loving it. been reading all about them on here and may do some mods down the road. the size of the 40 is nice i was able to hang sausage in mine.

my first mod will be to lift it off the ground a bit if that counts haha.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Jan 30, 2019)

DrewJ said:


> I was lucky enough to grab an old cart used for transparency projectors in the school I work at. Fits the MES 30 perfectly, was free, and I saved from the landfill. The wheels are nice too.
> View attachment 386835



definitely plan to have wheels on mine. the max height a can go with and read the display is 24 inches. those carts are not cheap on amazon, nice find.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Jan 30, 2019)

how hot do the outside of the mailboxes get? could i potentially mount to wood and not worry about it?


----------



## PAS (Jan 30, 2019)

I built two for myself and daughter's MES 30's. Needed wheels so I can put it away when done.  Also has eye bolts so it could be strapped down.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Jan 30, 2019)

PAS said:


> I built two for myself and daughter's MES 30's. Needed wheels so I can put it away when done.  Also has eye bolts so it could be strapped down.
> View attachment 386838



i like that! ill probably go the eye bolt rout too.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 30, 2019)

Mine are both mounted to wood .No issues.


----------



## sm0kin (Jan 30, 2019)

The masterbuilt leg kit has wheels and raises the unit 10”, it works fine for my needs 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterb...uilt}:br+pt:{leg}:pt+dln:{556440}+qu:{leg}:qu


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 30, 2019)

39.00 for that stand! Wow. What a scam.


----------



## sm0kin (Jan 31, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> 39.00 for that stand! Wow. What a scam.


They were $23.00 when I bought them, they fit perfectly and suit my needs. You however did a solid job bashing the product


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 31, 2019)

Is that a custom smoke box you have attached to your cabinet?  If so can you tell me the who, what, where, and why of that?  Please excuse my ignorance on this.  I have seen this modification on other smoker cabinets but am not sure why it was done.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Apr 26, 2019)

Finally got around to building one a couple weeks ago. Thanks for all the pics and ideas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> Finally got around to building one a couple weeks ago. Thanks for all the pics and ideas.



That will do the job just fine!!
It will save wear & tear on the old Back!!
All I have under mine is two boxes:
They were originally made to support some of my smaller Bearcarvings so I wouldn't have to bend over so far, while chainsawing..
They're good & strong, because I made them with Pressure Treated 2 X 12s, framed to 24" X 24" and covered with a 24" X 24" piece of 3/4" plywood. I just stacked one on top of the other, as 2' high is just about right.
Then I covered the top one with a big sheet of Aluminum Plate, so it's easy to keep clean.
Then one windy day, I saw my MES wobbling, so I added a Ratcheting Strap to hold it down to the rig.

Bear


----------



## rickyldd (Apr 30, 2019)

This is what I use...


----------



## rickyldd (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## rickyldd (Apr 30, 2019)

I tried to post a link to Amazon. It looked OK in the preview box, maybe it's not allowed on this site. It was a water heater stand that is galvanized metal if anyone wants to look it up ($22), more than likely I didn't do it right.


----------



## dr k (Apr 30, 2019)

Make the stand moveable with a 30x18 caster furniture dolly. $12  on sale at a big box store if you want to move it for whatever reason on the stand.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2019)

rickyldd said:


> I tried to post a link to Amazon. It looked OK in the preview box, maybe it's not allowed on this site. It was a water heater stand that is galvanized metal if anyone wants to look it up ($22), more than likely I didn't do it right.




Your Amazon Link came up both times for me.

Bear


----------



## rickyldd (May 1, 2019)

No link on my end...post #26 completely blank. Wonder why...wonder what else i'm missing?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2019)

I'll try replying to Your post #26, and see if you can see your Amazon Link in the Quote above.

Bear


----------



## rickyldd (May 1, 2019)

no I can't


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2019)

rickyldd said:


> no I can't




If you click on where it says "Click to expand" in Post # 31, doesn't that bring up the Amazon Link with picture of the table for $22.61??

Bear


----------



## rickyldd (May 1, 2019)

Sorry nothing there


----------



## chopsaw (May 1, 2019)

rickyldd said:


> This is what I use...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2019)

rickyldd said:


> Sorry nothing there



Hmm---That's odd.
Gotta ask somebody far more versed in 'Puter stuff than this old Bear!!

Bear


----------



## rickyldd (May 3, 2019)

Thanks forgot about ad blocker...I couldn't see because of ad blocker.

Thanks Again


----------



## JZ_Focus (May 4, 2019)

I recently built this stand for my smoker.  I still have a few things to do before it's finished, like closing in the right side, and putting some roofing material on it.  Once my daughters track season is over, and the weather cooperates, I should be able to finish it all in an afternoon.  I believe I have around $100 in materials wrapped up in this now.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2019)

I thought I'd post a picture of what I explained on Post #24 in case anybody's interested.
It worked out great, since I never have to move it from it's position.
That's 2 boxes made of 2 X 12 Pressure Treated, with a 3/4" platform top, with aluminum sheet on top.
I also closed the bottom with 1/4" plywood, to keep wasps & hornets from coming up through the floor boards & building nests inside the boxes.

Bear


----------

